# Bought a belt/disc sander



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought one of these, brand new, still in the box, $47. I know it's not top line but I couldn't pass it up. Craigs list.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Great catch.. Well worth that


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I gotta start checking craigslist...

Good find! Hey... B&D is good enough for me...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a similar Homier belt/disc sander for 5 years. I thought it was finally dead and replaced it with a Ridgid Oscillating belt/SS, only to find out the only thing wrong with the Homier was a bad belt...replaced the belt and gave it to a friend. I miss the longer belt of the Homier, but the Ridgid is a nice design. 

Enjoy!


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*delta*

I own a Ryobi version works well. I have a friend who is selling a delta version for only $125.00:yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Bud

I own a Mastercraft [Canadian Tire House brand], which is very similar. You can do a lot of work with these smaller units. I paid $99, on sale, several years ago, so at $47 you got yourself one fine deal.

Gerry


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hey Bobby....*

I really messed up. I just bought a Delta for $30. It needed a $44 switch. I mess up and do something right every now and then.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

John in Tennessee said:


> I really messed up. I just bought a Delta for $30. It needed a $44 switch. I mess up and do something right every now and then.


I think I would have just bypassed the defective switch and installed a wall switch in an outlet box. Of course, I'm cheap!

Gerry


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hey Gary..I stutter typed that one. It was $4 nor $44...*

Not to mention I'm on grugs after my Dr visit. That even scared me.


----------

